# Is it bad to stop my cockatiels from mating?



## queenroot (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi all,

I don't want any cockatiel babies, nor do I have the time to raise them. When I see my cockatiels mating I get my male to step up on to my hand so they stop. Is doing this okay or is it potentially harming them if they don't finish their "act"? I am in Australia and it is the peak of Spring and this is the first year I've seen them mate. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

There's no problem at all with interrupting them. I do the same thing you do, and I think it's hilarious that the male will stop what he's doing and obediently step up on the hand. 

There are simple hormone control techniques than can reduce their urge to breed: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330


----------



## queenroot (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for the advice


----------

